# Logan 1957 Under Cabinet Tension Assembly Help



## Jon In Tucson (Aug 19, 2016)

I have a Logan 11"lathe, model 1957, serial number 64747.  It has a V belt drive and the belt tension assembly is missing from it.  Looking at the parts manual for this machine, I find a lever/eccentric threaded stud mechanism located in the front of the motor house.  On my lathe  none of the mounting holes are in those locations.  My lathe has three mounting holes on the front right side frame about 20" up.  This is a 1953 year production after April according to the Logan Actuator web site.  Does this look familiar  to another model?  Attached is a picture from a restoration thread  from MB Frontier.  His looks so much cleaner than mine.



I have no idea why my picture ended up sideways...  God bless.

Jon In Tucson


----------



## eeler1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi Jon, that looks like mine, so if you are missing something, I am too.  But mine works fine, with or without.  The tensioner is that bolt sticking down in the center of the upper pulley.  It has a nut on top that is adjusted in concert with the nut shown and tensions for the upper pulley with the spindle.   Bottom pulley to top pulley is adjusted with the lever.  Not sure how motor pulley to lower pulley is adjusted, never had to fuss with that.


----------



## Jon In Tucson (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi eeler1,
The rub is, I  don't  have any of the assembly and my parts manual doesn't  show  this assembly.   It shows a lever in the front of the under cabinet.  Do you have any part numbers for the assembly ?  God bless.
Jon In Tucson

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
edit:  I added a pic of my under cabinet to the original post.  You can see what I'm missing.


----------



## Jon In Tucson (Aug 22, 2016)

Does any one  have a parts diagram that shows that lever assembly?  Thanks and God bless.  
Jon In Tucson

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon In Tucson (Aug 28, 2016)

I added a picture of my under cabinet to the first post to show what I'm missing.  God bless.
Jon In Tucson


----------



## eeler1 (Aug 28, 2016)

Doh!!  Now I get it.  My parts list shows that different mechanism for tensioning/loosening the 4-step pulleys, than what I actually have in my cabinet.  Yours must be what is shown in the parts list, since that style doesn't include the bracket and lever assembly that bolts into the cabinet.

anyway, what you need is a way to tension/loosen those pulleys.  I believe yours originally had a lever with a turnstyle arrangement, kind of like the belt tensioner on some of the Logan and SB bench top models.  Might have to just cobble something together.  Most anything would be better than hooking that spring to the motor and pulley bracket.

Oh, no, I don't have a diagram of what's actually in my cabinet.

Have you tried contacting Logan?


----------



## Jon In Tucson (Aug 28, 2016)

eeler1 said:


> Doh!!  Now I get it.  My parts list shows that different mechanism for tensioning/loosening the 4-step pulleys, than what I actually have in my cabinet.  Yours must be what is shown in the parts list, since that style doesn't include the bracket and lever assembly that bolts into the cabinet.
> 
> anyway, what you need is a way to tension/loosen those pulleys.  I believe yours originally had a lever with a turnstyle arrangement, kind of like the belt tensioner on some of the Logan and SB bench top models.  Might have to just cobble something together.  Most anything would be better than hooking that spring to the motor and pulley bracket.
> 
> ...



I have three threaded holes in the right side of the cabinet but nothing in the floor.  So I suspect mine originally was like yours.  I haven't contacted Logan yet, although I have posted a thread on the Yahoo Logan group that Scott Logan moderates.  I don't see even in the Logan website any under cabinet parts.  It is frustrating as even on eBay I haven't seen any tension assemblies similar to yours or what my parts manual up for sale.  Thanks and God bless.
Jon in Tucson


----------



## eeler1 (Aug 28, 2016)

Hmm, nothing in the floor on mine either.  Scott doesn't seem to be at that site often, but he'll problem chime in at some point.  I can see the parts you are missing, and could take some photos of my tensioner assembly, if that would help.


----------



## MBfrontier (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi, Jon.

Sorry to see you are still trying to locate belt tensioner parts. FWIW, I have had good luck contacting Scott Logan via phone at (815) 943-9500. He has always been very helpful for me.


----------



## Jon In Tucson (Aug 29, 2016)

MBfrontier said:


> Hi, Jon.
> 
> Sorry to see you are still trying to locate belt tensioner parts. FWIW, I have had good luck contacting Scott Logan via phone at (815) 943-9500. He has always been very helpful for me.



Thanks Mike,  
I sent an inquiry to Logan lathe division this morning and received a reply in about an hour.  Can't complain about that!  It appears that my lathe is an earlier variation of the model 1957.  They sent a pdf of the underneath cabinet drive assembly with all the part numbers I need.  I am a happy camper...  Now if I can only find one of those assemblies.  God bless.
Jon In Tucson


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 29, 2016)

I put the page into DOWNLOADS.  Unfortunately, we don't have the main manual to go with it.


----------



## eeler1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Logan still sells the manuals, and most owners buy them to encourage ongoing support, as in this case of a rare drive assembly diagram not otherwise available.


----------



## Jon In Tucson (Aug 29, 2016)

wa5cab said:


> I put the page into DOWNLOADS.  Unfortunately, we don't have the main manual to go with it.



Thanks Robert.  
I bought the printed manual as well as a download of it.  Alas, my laptop died last December and the new one does not have the file.  Or, I haven't found it yet...
God bless.
Jon In Tucson


----------



## eeler1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hey Jon, thanks for posting the diagram.  I see that assembly fit about half a dozen different Logan models.  I'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## MBfrontier (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi, Jon.

Thanks for posting the PDF of the drive assembly. I saved it on my computer with the rest of my lathe stuff.

Did Logan comment on whether they had any of the drive parts you need?


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 30, 2016)

Logan, like Clausing, it to be commended for continuing to offer some hardware support for their old machines.  The reason that I put the file in DOWNLOADS is the same reason that we encourage members to put photos into an album in PHOTOS first and then link to them in a post.  If someone later discovers a need for a parts list, unless they remember enough about the tread where they saw it to search for the thread, there is about zero chance that they will find it again.  Embedded files in posts or threads are not searchable for.

By the same token, linking to files or photos from a thread is undesirable.  Availability is subject to being lost because the originator lost interest and closed their account, or because the storage site went belly up, or many other reasons..


----------



## Jon In Tucson (Aug 30, 2016)

wa5cab said:


> I put the page into DOWNLOADS.  Unfortunately, we don't have the main manual to go with it.


Robert, I'm a blockhead about up and down loads.  I've found my pdf manual and parts list, so if I understand, I can put them into the download page myself?  It doesn't need to be done by a moderator or special rating?  Thanks and God bless.
Jon In Tucson


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 30, 2016)

Jon,

Short answer is 'yes'.  As currently set, if you have read and download access into DOWNLOADS, you also have upload access.  I ask is that you first read the single-post thread H-M Downloads in the sticky area at the top of this and a few other Fora.  And that you put any files that you upload into the appropriate category.  DOWNLOADS was re-named from the Xenforo RESOURCES module.  It has some Search capabilities but absolutely no Sort options.  And there is no setting option that makes file names appear only when you are in the appropriate sub-category.  The list of files that you see when you first go into DOWNLOADS is only the first page of the list of all files on the system, in reverse order (newest at the top) of the order in which they were uploaded.  If you click on the master category where it says in red Click Here, a short list appears.  About half-way down that list is Machine Manuals.  Click on that and another list, mostly of badge or manufacturer's names, appears below it which down a ways includes Logan & Wards.  Click on that and you see ...Manuals... and ...Catalogs...  As a general rule, you can only upload a file to a sub-category at the bottom of the "tree".  And in most cases, any category with more than about 50 files under it has sub-categories.  This was done to limit the number of files you have to manually scan through to see or find what you are looking for.

As to whether or not you "should" upload a file, that's another matter entirely.  If you bought the hard copy manual and the PDF cost extra (or if you could have bought only the PDF), it may be protected by Copyright.  You should check that first.  If the PDF was free and you could have gotten it without buying the hard copy (mostly the case with Clausing/Atlas PDF's), there are probably no copyright issues.  Anything in between may be a gray area.  We certainly do not want to be sued for copyright infringement.


----------



## Jon In Tucson (Aug 31, 2016)

MBfrontier said:


> Did Logan comment on whether they had any of the drive parts you need?



Logan said that those parts were noted as "discontinued" on a 1969 parts list.  So on to eBay and Craigslist...
God bless.
Jon in Tucson


----------



## RonRock (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi Jon.

Did you have any luck finding the parts you needed for this? My 1937 has the other style tension lever and I would much rather have one like yours. Just wondering if they are available and of course cost.


----------



## Jon In Tucson (Mar 29, 2017)

RonRock said:


> Hi Jon.
> 
> Did you have any luck finding the parts you needed for this? My 1937 has the other style tension lever and I would much rather have one like yours. Just wondering if they are available and of course cost.



Ron,  As of now, I haven't sourced any of the pieces needed to bring my 1957 back to original.  I have a couple of ideas using a piece of channel iron and a turn buckle to make my tensioner.  Unfortunately, life has gotten in the way of my working on the lathe.  God bless.
Jon In Tucson


----------

